

Open Source Food Safety Model for Salami Production - markolschesky
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/undergroundmeats/underground-meats-open-source-food-safety-model

======
markolschesky
Pretty neat usage of a Creative Commons license for something that's outside
the realm of software. It doesn't hurt that the kickstarter perks involve
tasty salami.

